# Union Atlas - which size should I go for?



## odvan (Feb 8, 2013)

This is gonna be my first bindings, along with NS board, very excited.
But I need a little advice. I have Nitro Recoil boots 10,5 - which size should I go, M/L or L/XL?

What do you think, lads? Some people suggest XL, some - M/L. Depending on how bulky my boots. But this is my first boots too, so I have no idea are they bulky or not. :dizzy:


----------



## Nerozor (Dec 2, 2011)

I use size 10 in Nikes, and went with M/L, and its pretty tight fit I think. Atleast when it comes to width.
So... Take the boots with you to the dealer and check it out


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I own size 10.5's that fit centered in the M/L and I own a size 10 that need L/XL's. 

Put your boot up against a wall and put a book up against the toe. Pull the boot away and measure it. If your outsole is shorter than 31.5cm go with the M/L. Longer go with the L/XL's. 

That's my recommendation.

Edit: Also, each of the 3 pairs of boots I own, all size 10 or 10.5 fit width-wise in the M/L. I know Nitro boots have a reputation for fitting narrow feet so I can't imagine you'll have a problem with fitting the toe area in the M/L.


----------



## odvan (Feb 8, 2013)

Extremo said:


> I own size 10.5's that fit centered in the M/L and I own a size 10 that need L/XL's.
> 
> Put your boot up against a wall and put a book up against the toe. Pull the boot away and measure it. If your outsole is shorter than 31.5cm go with the M/L. Longer go with the L/XL's.
> 
> ...


It's a bit shorter than 31,5 cm, but over 31 cm for sure.
Perhaps I should go for L/XL? It wouldn't be loose?


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Under 31.5 I'd personally go with the M/L. With the heel cup extended all the way out it centers the boot without having to turn the mounting discs. 

To me the benefits of a smaller binding are a tighter fit, you don't have to worry about extra play, and they're lighter. If you go with the L/Xl and ride a 25.0cm waist you'll have some overhang with the toe ramp even in the smallest setting.


----------



## odvan (Feb 8, 2013)

Tough decision


----------



## odvan (Feb 8, 2013)

Got bindings today, matte stone is pretty cool, although it seems to be quite dirty after riding.

Extremo, bindings fit well and tight with my boots, I like that. The only downside - I can make only 3 clicks with main strap when heelcups in the middle position, and only 2 in maximum extension. Main strap looks a bit short.

I guess it's OK and I shouldn't be worry about lateral loadings?


----------



## UNION INHOUSE (Nov 13, 2012)

odvan said:


> Got bindings today, matte stone is pretty cool, although it seems to be quite dirty after riding.
> 
> Extremo, bindings fit well and tight with my boots, I like that. The only downside - I can make only 3 clicks with main strap when heelcups in the middle position, and only 2 in maximum extension. Main strap looks a bit short.
> 
> I guess it's OK and I shouldn't be worry about lateral loadings?


Odvan - where do you live?


----------



## odvan (Feb 8, 2013)

UNION INHOUSE said:


> Odvan - where do you live?


Moscow, Russia.


----------



## UNION INHOUSE (Nov 13, 2012)

odvan said:


> Moscow, Russia.


Hit up our friends at Radsports. [email protected]

Forward the this pic, and ask for the L/XL size of the part circled (tool-less strap adjuster). 

It is longer and will give you an extra 15cm of adjustment.


----------



## odvan (Feb 8, 2013)

UNION INHOUSE, that's cool! Great customer care! I'll definitely ask them.

Also I want to wait for board and try it all together.


----------



## Dream Bigger (Aug 1, 2013)

Not to jack the thread or anything, but I have a similar question. I'm looking to get a new pair of Union Atlas's as well. I'm a size 10.5 for normal shoes. I also believe my snowboard boots are between 10 and 11. However, after looking into it, I've seen people bring up that DC's(which are what I have) have wider boots than most. Is this true? Should I go for the M/L or the L/XL?
Thanks in advance


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

We use the medium with size 10 boots now and there is no issue at all. plenty of ratchet strap space left..... Boots are DC and also 32


----------



## hoots_manuva (Aug 9, 2013)

The thing is, it's not the straps/heel cup, but the footbed/gas pedal that's the issue.

I've been on the white, glow-in-the-dark Atlases since they came out.

M/L and Van's V-66 sive 10.5 boots.

They work, but the footbed on these doesn't touch the board, it floats/slides on top of the binding base. If you have them out on the 3'rd position, it's hanging way out in air with a 1/2 gap until your board edge. It's just hanging there in space with daylight underneath you toes.

Personally, the L/XL would be the way to go. You might get a little less mass on the M/L, but mechanically it's robbing you of a lot of energy to be on your toe edge.

Union's footbeds on the contacts had less plastic on the base, and more on the footbed making contact with your board deck. 

Atlas footbeds also have pretty nil padding underfoot.

Also, why not get the t.rice/asadachi ?


----------

